# chemical castration



## doodles mum (Jun 7, 2010)

just wondering if anyone has had ....well their dog, not them ! ....a chemical castration by inplant 

just wondering what everyones thoughts were.... did it work ??? were there side effects ???

thanks


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I haven't, but a friend did, and it altered her dog's behaviour drastically. The way the implant worked her dog had put in, was to supress the pituitary gland; the pituitary gland is also linked to behaviour, and altering the balance can have drastic effects. There's no way of knowing whether your dog will be one that's affected, and once the implant is put in, it turns into a jelly like substance, so isn't removeable. You basically have to wait for the effects to wear off, and hope your dog returns to 'normal', which is what my friend is doing. Her normally happy go lucky Labrador, turned into an untrusting, fear aggressive dog with people and other dogs. Other people that know the dog, can't believe it's the same animal, so I really would think carefully before going down any route that alters the balance associated with the pituitary gland.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I know someone with ten dogs, two of the male Malamutes have chemical castration and she said it works a treat for them. Have to be done every six months and no problems when her bitches are in season. I think she said it's called a superloin implant.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I haven't, but a friend did, and it altered her dog's behaviour drastically. The way the implant worked her dog had put in, was to supress the pituitary gland; the pituitary gland is also linked to behaviour, and altering the balance can have drastic effects. There's no way of knowing whether your dog will be one that's affected, and once the implant is put in, it turns into a jelly like substance, so isn't removeable. You basically have to wait for the effects to wear off, and hope your dog returns to 'normal', which is what my friend is doing. Her normally happy go lucky Labrador, turned into an untrusting, fear aggressive dog with people and other dogs. Other people that know the dog, can't believe it's the same animal, so I really would think carefully before going down any route that alters the balance associated with the pituitary gland.


I've been reading about it and considering it for Blu but not if it can turn the behaviour can go like that! I was thinking about it more to calm him down and not hump everything that moves but might not work for that.

Tonight he was humping his brother :scared:


----------



## hairydog (Feb 15, 2009)

They are testing a seriously ill Beardie at the moment for hormone imbalance they think caused by this implant, they dont know for sure yet, but worth thinking about.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Malmum said:


> I know someone with ten dogs, two of the male Malamutes have chemical castration and she said it works a treat for them. Have to be done every six months and no problems when her bitches are in season. I think she said it's called a superloin implant.


It's suprelorin from memory, the same implant my friend used with her dog who had started 'bitching'.


----------



## Geordiegirl (Mar 14, 2009)

Ive used suprelorin and itwas brilliant, had no attraction at all to in season bitches and lasted about 8mths, have used it twice.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Mals can be difficult at the best of times so am surprised it hasn't had a bad effect on them. Each dog is different I suppose, wouldn't use it myself and went for castration but if you're showing I know it's not really an option as they don't fare so well.


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

I was about to do a thread on this and spotted yours. 

We were considering this for barnie as he just keeps humping bella at the moment and she can't a break bless her. She has been spayed but we didn't get him done as it hasn't been a major issue before, but now whenever she gets up hes there!! 

Hes good with other dogs even other entire males and loves people so don't want to jepordise that!! Does it show what the dog would be like if they were castrated or is it totally different? Would I be better off just getting him neutered?

ETA: Are the implant and injection two totally different things?


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> Does it show what the dog would be like if they were castrated or is it totally different? Would I be better off just getting him neutered?


I can't speak for the implant as I haven't come across this, but I do remember talking to a top behaviourist about the use of Tardak some years ago. His feelings about it were mixed and didn't think it mimicked castration so would not use it as a guide to whether castration would be affective.


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Her normally happy go lucky Labrador, turned into an untrusting, fear aggressive dog with people and other dogs. Other people that know the dog, can't believe it's the same animal


This is exactly what happened to my friends Bullmastiff. It took over a year and lots of training to get him to trust other dogs again.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

any updates on this . a friend wants to know if it will help her 16mth old dog that is a tad shirty with other dogs and lives with entire bitches, my own thoughts are don't go down that route ??


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

dexter said:


> any updates on this . a friend wants to know if it will help her 16mth old dog that is a tad shirty with other dogs and lives with entire bitches, my own thoughts are don't go down that route ??


I'd avoid it like the plague tbh, your dog isn't guaranteed to return to normal following the implant. Some use it without any side effects and promote it as a great product to use, I think if it were my dog, I'd prefer to look at other avenues, I wouldn't ever want to use suprelorin on a dog of mine.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I have seen it be very successful in a number of dogs who compete at top level in Obedience and Working Trials.

Obviously nothing in life is without risk, so everyone must make their own risk assessment based on the facts and actual evidence available.

Vets also use it for prostate cancer.

I am sure there is a scientific study somewhere to show the number of dogs it has been used on and any adverse side effects?


----------



## AskieAmerEskimo (Nov 4, 2011)

This is the first time I've heard of it. I better research on it.


----------



## Polimba (Nov 23, 2009)

Our Ridgeback had the injection a couple of times. He did used to hump other dogs relentlessly, it did lessen it and he marked less. However we eventually did have him castrated and the effects were much more noticeable, so I agree it didn't completely mimic castration, but it bought us some time.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

When I told my vet that I don't want to have Charlie snipped unless theres a medical reason, they said to keep in mind that they can give him an injection if we need time to train Charlie not to hump. 

So there is an alternative to the implant as Polimba has mentioned. Ask your vet? 

But if your dogs already humping then you need to stay on top of it with training until you make your mind up what you're going to do. As if the behaviour is learnt well enough, neither is guaranteed to stop it.


----------

